# focuson the center



## johnnyreb (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/focus.html


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2005)

Now that was just plain all out GROSS!!! I'm sending it on to my brothers :mrgreen:!!


----------



## monty (Dec 18, 2005)

Good shot on this collection of funnys! I have forwarded them to a bunch of friends and my kids as well!
Monty


----------

